# GOAT HOUSE PICS PLEASE



## Hangtown Farms (May 30, 2014)

Looking to se pictures of your goat houses. I am ready to build and want to see some examples please


----------



## SheepGirl (May 31, 2014)

I don't have goats, but these are the shelters I have for my sheep:

The "Sheep Shack" -- 4x8x8 shelter made of plywood. Recently had an 8x8 addition onto it so it is now 8x16.





The "Sheep Shack" addition:




This is the "Sheep Apartment/Condo" -- It is 4x4x4. It also had an addition put on it (very temporary addition), so it is 4x4x8.




The addition on the "Sheep Apartment" -- kind of hard to see, but we laid a piece of plywood along the back of it, along the side, and along the top. So there are two sections they can go in.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 31, 2014)

Love the Sheep Shacks!!! Pure genius!


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 31, 2014)

I know good idea.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 31, 2014)

10x10 shed attaché to back of garage. Use to be for the lawn mowers & yard equipment.  Works very well for my small goat family.


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 31, 2014)

I am looking for a small free or cheap shed locally figured i could disassemble it and build it where the goats would be
10x10 would be a good size


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 31, 2014)

Hangtown Farms said:


> I am looking for a small free or cheap shed locally figured i could disassemble it and build it where the goats would be
> 10x10 would be a good size


was looking on u-tube and saw some sheds and chicken coops made out of dis-assembled pallets. That might be a possibility for you.


----------



## Hangtown Farms (Jun 1, 2014)

yes I have made coops out of pallets. the longer ones we use at the nursery from bareroot trees we get


----------



## Kathleen White (Jun 13, 2014)

I am new to these forums and am very interested to see other peoples goat houses. I am currently doing research into getting a couple of kinder goats but as I do not have a huge amount of space I was thinking about making a raised house for them with a ramp and high fences to make the most of the floor space. Do you think this would work?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 13, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about floor space. Goats and sheep don't require a lot of space. As long as you're willing to provide feed for them and pick up manure, two goats (and more, even) will be fine in a 16x16 pen with a small shelter.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is ours front view, rear entrance with goat bridge, hay loft, and the pic of the kidding stall which now has a door (this is an older pic) and the hay/supply stall next door to it.  The other half is open for the goats to take shelter during rain, cold & storms. 
    edited to add the pics that didn't load the first time.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh and the size is 12x16 forgot to put that.


----------



## MsDeb (Jul 11, 2014)

I wont go into info I provided in intro but we currently have loaner goats set up in a temporary electric fence to graze and clear out a fence/tree line.  We want to get a couple of small goats, pygmy maybe, and I had been wondering if we needed to provide grazing area for them.  The replies above don't seem to indicate that is necessary. Will a small warm shed for winter connected to a pen and plenty of feed work ok then? We want them as yard companions when we are home but I want them to be safe and content when we are at work.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 12, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> I wont go into info I provided in intro but we currently have loaner goats set up in a temporary electric fence to graze and clear out a fence/tree line.  We want to get a couple of small goats, pygmy maybe, and I had been wondering if we needed to provide grazing area for them.  The replies above don't seem to indicate that is necessary. Will a small warm shed for winter connected to a pen and plenty of feed work ok then? We want them as yard companions when we are home but I want them to be safe and content when we are at work.


           For just a couple of goats this will work fine. Just make sure they have plenty of hay and/or greens to munch on when penned up. I currently have 6 goats. 4 adults & 2 babies. I have them a good size pen and a 12X12 shed to confine them when I am not available. I make sure they have plenty of water buckets to drink from, hay(because grazing within pen is limited) and I cut brush and toss it in the pen when I know I am going to be gone or really to busy to supervise properly. All my goats love to free range and I do this as frequent as possible. We have two large fields available for this purpose. I, however, make sure they are within my sight at all times when free ranging.  They have pretty much learned to stay together.    Available grazing within the pen would be a better choice. I am still working on expanding their pen to include plenty of fresh grass. The more they have to graze upon the more content they will be. This leads to less chance that they are looking for escape routes. LOL.


----------



## Hangtown Farms (Jul 13, 2014)

has anyone here used a rubbermaid shed? I  found a used one 5x6x4ft tall


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jul 13, 2014)

Might work for mini goats.


----------



## Ginny (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine like to have their own house they each have a Igloo dog house.  That's the way they like it.  I also keep a bowl of food in each one.  They are a little spoiled.


----------

